# Help. Firing pin



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looking for a firing pin for an old riverside arms 16 gauge single shot if anyone has parts or knows where to find parts for such an old gun. Never replaced a firing pin before this one looks like it's a drift pin that holds it in


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If you can't find one you may want to get ahold of Pete at Gunworks in Grove City Ohio.
He does excellent work and can most likely make you one.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

You will most likely have to have one made. I had a firing pin broke in my Pederson O/U (circa 1975) last year and there were no parts available. I sent it to Alhmans in Minnesota and they milled the new parts. They done both firing pins for $100.00 plus return shipping. While there the main gunsmith called and told me I should just let them deep clean and freshen up the gun since it was a rare vintage gun for another $100.00 and I said yes. It came back working like a new gun.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Take a look here Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevens S-U Firing Pins Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used Firearm Part for Sale | Numrich Gun Parts


Looking for replacement Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used of your Stevens S-U Firing Pins model firearm? Shop for a Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used for your Stevens S-U Firing Pins firearm today with Numrich Gun Parts.




www.gunpartscorp.com





Riverside were made by stevens. Just need to find what model variant yours is. Take the pin out and compare. Should be able to find one. I'm a machinist by trade and could make one for you if you cant locate one. I would need the whole gun to fit it correctly. Sometime they just need cleaned up if its not firing. If its broken then you will need a new one.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

fireline said:


> Take a look here Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts


I would second the idea of looking at these folks, they are a great source for obsolete gun parts. If it is not available, they generally have it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ya13ya03 said:


> Stevens S-U Firing Pins Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used Firearm Part for Sale | Numrich Gun Parts
> 
> 
> Looking for replacement Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used of your Stevens S-U Firing Pins model firearm? Shop for a Firing Pin, Williams #2, Used for your Stevens S-U Firing Pins firearm today with Numrich Gun Parts.
> ...


Pin broke yesterday. Gun fires and functions fine. I did find a local smith to make one just don't know if I want to pay his price. How much would you charge to make me one up


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was playing with my big brother's single shot shotgun about 1950 and was dry firing it and taking it apart and putting it back together. I broke the firing pin and when he found out he wasn't too happy with me. I remember him shaking me and chewing me out. To make a long story short he made a new firing pin out of a nail . I don't know what held it in place but it worked from then on. I was seven years old.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Pin broke yesterday. Gun fires and functions fine. I did find a local smith to make one just don't know if I want to pay his price. How much would you charge to make me one up


I'd have to see what it looks like to give a price. Best is to look at said link and find a true replacement.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll keep searching around online I've looks just about everywhere and haven't been able to find a match


----------

